# Crafts DIY beauty/makeup/perfume/etc advent calendar



## Beryl (Nov 16, 2013)

Yesterday I was browsing online for christmas gifts and I saw beauty/makeup/perfume advent calendars for sale. So I got thinking about maybe making an advent calendar with small items. I googled diy advent calendars for images of this for some ideas. 
  I think I will use segments of kitchen paper rolls cut to size and glue christmas giftpaper on them make them perhaps into those gift crackers. Trying to come up with ideas of 24 different little gifts small makeup items , minis and vials of perfumes, mini nail polish, travel size beauty products, guest soaps, .........


----------



## Julily (Nov 23, 2013)

I think that is a great idea! Don't forget mini hand lotions and I don't know if you'd be able to squeeze in toe separators in there. Maybe a pencil sharpener. How about mini lipsticks? Small lash curler, those nail files that look like little matchboxes. Nail decals, powder puff, I think you'd be ablle to fit a NYX concealer.


----------

